# Clamav 0.92.1

## nikolans

Hello,

 After portage update I got this error compiling clamav:

```
checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1/work/clamav-0.92.1/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2822:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-zlib-vcheck' '--enable-id-check' '--disable-bzip2' '--enable-nls'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1:

 *

 * ERROR: app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2822:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-zlib-vcheck' '--enable-id-check' '--disable-bzip2' '--enable-nls'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.92.1/temp/environment'.
```

Is there anyone with this error?

----------

## TravisBy

Can you post your 

```
emerge --info
```

?  It looks like you're using a strange version of GCC.

----------

## nikolans

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Mar 2008 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 berkdb cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dri f-prot fortran ftp gdbm gpm iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog maildir midi mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spamassassin spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## TravisBy

Don't call me on this, wait for someone else [someone competent] to give you a thumbs-up, but maybe using gcc-4.1.2 would solve this.

----------

## magic919

I've hit this on a few systems.  GCC update worked.

----------

## egilbaum

in /etc/make.conf change CFLAGS="-O0..." insead of recommended -O2

It works without updateof compiler

----------

## audiodef

The GCC update also worked for me for version 0.93.

----------

## elsphinc

i chose the cflag option, which worked, but on an update world, does the changed cflags effect the rest of the 400+ emerged packages following? or should i have stopped after the effected package and change them back?

----------

## egilbaum

This is binary optimization and generally while compiling. Generally, if you choose O0 (no optimization) it should be smooth for other packages in terms of succesful compilation pass. I cannot say if there is an imfluence for all packages work optimally after compilation.

----------

